# Uukha limbs



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

I do, VX-1000 Xcurve on a W&W riser. Did you have any specific questions?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rookcaca (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks for the reply, do they come in close to the specified draw weight?
Any problems seating them? 
Do they require a different string length than other limbs of the same length? 
How do they compare to Win Win or Hoyt high end limbs for vibration and draw?


----------



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

They're marked as 40# and I'm getting just under 44# OTF with tiller bolts all the way in with a DL of about 29.75". They fit into the pockets perfectly. They are 70" limbs on a 25" riser and I'm using a 66.75" string, which gets me to the 8 7/8" brace the limbs seem to like with a reasonable number of twists. I have very limited experience with high end limbs from other manufacturers so I don't want to comment there.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

I have vx1000 x-curves as well. Have no tried them on a non- uukha riser however. I found that the extra curvature caused my brace height to increase. Had to let twists out of my string. Iv compared them to win&win and find them superior. They have less vibration and more speed. They have a super aggressive feeling to them on release. Almost as if they accelerate the arrow quicker. When I shot my Uukha's for the first time, I had to do a double take and make sure they were 44# and not 50#. The difference in speed was that noticeable. At least in my experience. Despite that, they have a silky feeling draw. Half way through my draw I can really feel the limbs turn over on the extra curve. It adds a nice degree of smoothness without any stacking.


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

My daughter has a pair of XO's and I have a pair of EX1. No fit issues on the no-longer-made Hoyt Eclipse risers we have. The EX1 seem smoother and quieter to me than the Hoyt 720s i had. Ive checked them at 28" AMO with bolts all the way out and they were both pretty close to the rated 34#...never checked with bolts full in but would assume you could add 3-4# like other brands.


----------



## rookcaca (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks for the input, it really helps and is appreciated.


----------



## MartinOttosson (May 31, 2011)

I shoot VX1000 Curve, and I have shot them in a lot of different risers. They are very easy to get dialed in no matter what riser you take. I also tried Ex1 and X0, but I don´t own any of those. They are stable and smooth shooting limbs in pretty much any riser, but a lot slower than the high end options because of the added mass. The only combo that I didn´t like was the Ex1 and the X0:s in super light carbon risers like the Fiberbow. It felt strange to have limbs that are almost heavier than the riser itself and I got a lot of recoil that went into the hand. Apart from that, the Uukhas team up with all my risers very well.


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

I have shot them in both a hoyt horizon pro and MK MKX10, in both the seated fine and shot well. The only issue was a bit of wear when I tested running them with the bolts all in (or closest I could get while keeping +1/8" tiller) on the surface of the limb with the MK. For speed and weight, I have EX1 Evo2s 36# long that are ~40# OTF for me and I get 201 fps with a 321 grain arrow. I liked them personally better than the last set of wiawis foam I tried, but I am a big fan of smooth draw in the back end (29.75" draw) They are also very very quiet, combined with limbsavers and a well made 8125G string, you get a very dampened and quiet shot.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

Interestingly enough with Uukha limbs (specifically the vx1000) , Iv found I had to use a weaker arrow than normal to get a tune. I shoot 42# OTF ( 27 inch draw) and was using a 700 spine arrow before I used uukha. I got spot on bare shaft groups at 30 meters with that. When I got my uukha though, my arrows tuned far stiffer. Had to move to an 800 to regain my tune.


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

rjbishop said:


> Interestingly enough with Uukha limbs (specifically the vx1000) , Iv found I had to use a weaker arrow than normal to get a tune. I shoot 42# OTF ( 27 inch draw) and was using a 700 spine arrow before I used uukha. I got spot on bare shaft groups at 30 meters with that. When I got my uukha though, my arrows tuned far stiffer. Had to move to an 800 to regain my tune.


Interesting.... and good to know as I have recently discovered the same thing going the other way. i have a pretty good bareshaft tune with my EX1's and recently decided to play with another rig with different limbs. Same exact otf and same arrows out of both rigs has arrows showing weak from the "new" rig. Cant drop OTF any more with the new rig so i am in the process of playing other games to get me where i need to be (slightly shorter arrows, pins/nocks vs just g-nocks to add a few grns to the back of the arrows). Glad i wasnt imagining things!


----------



## Adelie (Dec 20, 2014)

I have tried Uukha EX1 on Hoyt GMX and Hoyt Horizon Pro. The Uukha limbs is very quiet and snappy, and it feels steady on release (though this is my personal feeling). The only downside is the smaller limb tips, which sometimes makes the string loop unseated incorrectly when I string the bow.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

rat4go said:


> Interesting.... and good to know as I have recently discovered the same thing going the other way. i have a pretty good bareshaft tune with my EX1's and recently decided to play with another rig with different limbs. Same exact otf and same arrows out of both rigs has arrows showing weak from the "new" rig. Cant drop OTF any more with the new rig so i am in the process of playing other games to get me where i need to be (slightly shorter arrows, pins/nocks vs just g-nocks to add a few grns to the back of the arrows). Glad i wasnt imagining things!


Ya I thought I was insane until I read on Uukha's website that their limbs need weaker arrows to tune  They said it's because their limbs are so torsionally stiff that the arrow actually flexes less on release. The limbs push the arrow in a straighter line you could say. Thus, you need weaker arrows.


----------



## frankenarcher (Aug 18, 2015)

rjbishop said:


> Interestingly enough with Uukha limbs (specifically the vx1000) , Iv found I had to use a weaker arrow than normal to get a tune. I shoot 42# OTF ( 27 inch draw) and was using a 700 spine arrow before I used uukha. I got spot on bare shaft groups at 30 meters with that. When I got my uukha though, my arrows tuned far stiffer. Had to move to an 800 to regain my tune.


Exact same for me with the vx1000 xcurve limbs on my GMX. With a different bow I was getting a good tune with 660 spine arrows at 36#otf and the exact same set of arrows tune with my 41# Uukhas.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

I have shot more than my share of Uukha top end limbs. They have come anywhere from spot on marked weight, to 2 lbs. heavy. I currently shoot the VX-1000 standard profile limbs and able to tune arrows within normal parameters. Excellent top end limbs.


----------

